# series-wound wheel



## bepele

Hola a todos:
he encontrado esta palabra en unas instrucciones para montar una sillita de bebé. ¿Podrías ayudarme con el significado?
La frase es: "Put the series-wound wheel through the front tube". 
La única traducción que he encontrado es: "arrollado en serie", pero no le encuentro sentido aquí.
Gracias
bepele


----------



## jalibusa

"Series-wound" suena a motor de escobillas; hay un motor o algo eléctrico en la silla?


----------



## bepele

jalibusa said:


> "Series-wound" suena a motor de escobillas; hay un motor o algo eléctrico en la silla?


 No, es una sillita de juguete, sin motor


----------



## phantom2007

Creo que es una traducción china cuyo significado real posiblemente se ha perdido para siempre. 

Intenta ver si las instrucciones están también en otros idiomas en los que podamos ayudarte: En mi caso, Francés (más) y Alemán (menos)


----------



## phantom2007

He pensado que la rueda "Series wound" en cuestión debe ser un juguete en forma de rueda, posiblemente compuesto de tiras arrolladas formando la rueda o algo parecido. Lo que dicen las instrucciones es que se instale esa rueda insertándola en el tubo frontal.

También puede ser un conjunto de una serie de ruedas.

Si solo dispones del texto en chinonglés, una aproximación imaginativa podría ser "Inserte la rueda seriada en el tubo frontal". 

Con el mismo derecho e imaginación se podría decir "inserte la rueda entretejida en el tubo frontal", aunque es más riesgoso.


----------



## jalibusa

How about: "then insert the wheel"? "Series mount" = montar después? Crazy? he visto peores.....


----------



## phantom2007

mount = wound porqué no? suenan parecido. otra posibilidad relacionada:

Montar la serie de ruedas insertándolas en el tubo frontal


----------



## alberto magnani

Son ruedas que vienen acopladas por pares.Un par de ruedas acopladas a cada lado del tubo delantero del cochecito.


----------



## bepele

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones 
Me voy a quedar con la explicación de phantom2007 y Alberto
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## phantom2007

entonces pueden haber querido decir "series-bound". la traducción que has puesto me parece muy bien: "pares de ruedas" o pares de "ruedecitas" o "ruedecillas" si  son pequeñas y para diferenciarlas de las ruedas de soporte del cochecito.


----------



## avizor

*series bound* es, en imágenes, lo que se puede ver: un carrete que se arrolla. El nombre *series bound* es extraño.


----------



## phantom2007

Gracias. 
Sin duda es extraño e incorrecto. Estoy tratando de adivinar lo que quisieron decir, las empresas asiáticas usan a menudo traductores automáticos que producen cualquier cosa y en general no tienen quien las revise y corrija. 

Pudiera ser que las ruedas que imagino tengan el aspecto de un carrete de enrrollar, es una buena idea que conciliaría todo.

Lo que queremos es una traducción razonable al castellano de lo que haya sido la idea original, que creo se ha perdido.


----------

